# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] Sound in Left ear only

## Noobz

Never had issues before 9.0. Announcements such as healing wells and shrines only play in left ear. I know this was an issue awhile back, but thought it was fixed. Suggestions?

Noobz

----------


## KillerJohn

check the latest release please

----------


## Noobz

Just downloaded and fixed, thank you.

Noobz

----------

